# Sterling acct in Turkey



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Anyone have one of these and any idea what interest rate I might get? I can be in Turkey to interact with the account.

Many thanks 

Cheers


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

All major banks will allow it, the yearly interest is around 1.5%, subject to income tax. Rates will vary depending on many factors.


----------



## Ozsubasi (Mar 18, 2010)

I believe that although you can keep your money in a sterling account, you will benefit from the best exchange rates if you convert it to TL. 
I would suggest you contact a few of the banks and ask them directly what options they have for you - HSBC Turkey have a contact form on their website, probably others do as well.
However, as you can be in Turkey, you would do better to go in personally. The banks are competitive and sometimes you can play one off against another to get the best rates.


----------

